
Price model of Bitcoin with Brownian motion leads to $6358 per coin - omarchowdhury
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.03746
======
xiphias
V1 in July wrote $4000. I'm sure that if the model would be updated with the
current crash of the price, it would predict significantly less than $6000.

I think it's just impossible to do predictions on such timeframe. It's easier
to estimate the order of magnitude on 5 year timeframe (current adoption
growth is about 10x / 3 years, but it's still hard to measure)

------
panarky
I don't need Brownian motion to extrapolate the historical growth rate into
the future. Is the Brownian motion part supposed to estimate the volatility of
a random walk?

